# ick or fin rot?



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I was feeding my fish this morning when I noticed one of my ghost cats with a white patch on his tail. The other ghost cats are fine along the with the rest of the fish in my 20 gallon community tank. I immediately qt'd him and did a 3 gallon water change, I will do a larger one after work. He was eating fine and was hard to catch. I know these are sensitive fish so any advice on treatment? If it is ich, any advice on treating the tank? I've made the mistake of treating with Nox ich before, plus its planted now. I try to be ocd about maintenance with my tanks.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

It looks like Ick. can't really be sure from the picture But it doesn't look like fin rot. If you have QT this fish in a separate tank I would treat only the QT tank, and watch the other for any more signs of it before I would treat the entire tank. If you can still find it, there is a product called Quick Cure made by Aquarium Products (which I think is the same as API. It treats Ick, Protozoan, and Parasites. You must remove the carbon filter from your filter and use 1 drop per gallon or if you have Tetra than you want to treat them at 1 drop per 2 gallons. This product works well and I have used it for years. Do not treat a Salt tank with it, or if you have Loaches in the tank remove them (Loaches like Marine fish don't have scales and this product will kill these type of fish.) Read the directions carefully because this is a general dose and not meant for all fish.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

He was qt'd immediately, I've been doing 90% water changes a day and he's not shown any signs of getting better or worse. I'm going to start Nox ich treatments today. The big tank has luckily not show any signs of sickness, all fish seem healthy and are eating fine.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

The tank not being infected is a very good sign, Does your QT have a filter? and if so just make sure you remove the charcoal media. If you have a heater in it turn it up to about 82-84 degrees until the treatment is done and things ave cleared up. You can cutback the water changes to about 50% every two days. Give the medicine a chance to work.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I doubt it's ich. Ich looks like a bunch of tiny grains of salt, not a big splotch. Does it look fuzzy or raised?


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Its not fuzzy, but I don't think its salt. I never add any to the big tank because of the plants. My qt tank is heated with an airstone but ive not put in a filter yet.


----------

